# Resolved - Can't seem to get permissions on this forum



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Archery Talk Forum







www.archerytalk.com





practically the whole first page of this forum will answer your question


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Matt.

You need two weeks membership and 20 posts before you can use the Classifieds. Classifieds view/access explained.


----------



## Rombo (Jan 11, 2011)

Flyhunter1 I had the same problem. I had to register again to


----------



## flyhunter1 (Jul 26, 2020)

Thanks for the help guys. I have over 20 posts (just reached that this morning) and 9 months as a member (for the 2nd time). Still unable to post to classifieds. Does it take a while to take effect?


----------



## Rickskaw (Jul 25, 2020)

flyhunter1 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I have over 20 posts (just reached that this morning) and 9 months as a member (for the 2nd time). Still unable to post to classifieds. Does it take a while to take effect?


Not sure why you can't post on classifieds but there has been a recent surge of spammers and scammers on classifieds. Could be since you got your 20 posts in a 24 hour period they are still making you wait. Probably didn't help that you actually posted your goal of posting on classifieds.


----------



## flyhunter1 (Jul 26, 2020)

Nope I'm all good now. Thanks everyone


----------



## summitdogracing (Dec 21, 2015)

Glad it worked out. Welcome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minornate (Jan 22, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## PCAB (4 d ago)

Does the 20 posts include replies?


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

PCAB said:


> Does the 20 posts include replies?


Yes, but that need to be quality posts that contribute to the conversation. Spamming posts are a violation of the rules, will be reported, and can actually lead to being banned.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------

